# Reconnecting with old friends/family after years and years of avoiding them



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Can someone share if and how they were able to reconnect with old friends/family they isolated away from? 

1. why did you isolate?
2. how old are you?
3. how long since you last saw them?
4. how did you reconnect? (is it possible?)
5. was it worth it? 

Some of my quick answers to above
1. Depression/anxiety skyrocket in my early 20s. I am now almost 30. I slowly drifted away from people I was once close with and faded away. I stopped picking up my phone, didn't bother initiating, and talked less and less each time I hung out. It was easier for me to avoid, and before I knew it years and years had passed. (see #3)
2. 29
3. It depends. For good friends from the past anywhere from 1-10 years since I last saw them. For family any where from 1-3 years like my cousins who live not too far away. It's my co workers and my gf who I see more than anyone...
4. I have reconnected with a few friends by randomly texting them or responding when they reached out to me. These moments are very rare and I need to not let them pass me by. 
5. I'm sure it is. I miss thefun times


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Bump


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Bump 2


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

This is ****.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

1. why did you isolate? Happened over a year time when anxiety was immense. My course load was getting hectic too. 
2. how old are you? 22 now
3. how long since you last saw them? Few weeks ago but that was after long long time. 
4. how did you reconnect? (is it possible?) Through a mutual friend. 
5. was it worth it? It was OK.. I think for time to be worthwhile, u have to see them on daily basis then you can get back on making fun of them and etc.. lol..


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> Can someone share if and how they were able to reconnect with old friends/family they isolated away from?
> 
> 1. why did you isolate?
> 2. how old are you?
> ...


Wow we are in the same area...
1. When I was little, I had no friends. My cousins all hated me, they even once said so during a family get together when I was 8, they said "No one wants you here go play with the retard." Most of the people ganging up on me were teenagers and preteens, one cousin, a girl my age was also being as vicious as the rest of them. My same age cousin was always cruel to me when other children were around but if there was no one around she would be nice to me, and we used to play "temple" when we were alone. Pretending we were lost in a temple and going on a temple adventure, but when other kids were around she was cruel and horrible like all the rest. Another cousin, also 2 other cousins who are sisters, 2 years younger than me were also the same as the one my age, they would gang up on me when other children were around and they would leave me out. 
They never invited me to their birthdays and they came to mine but didn't play with me since there were other kids there. I didn't play with kids at my birthday except for "Chrissy"...

2. In my 20's

3. Last time I saw them, I was 12.

4. I attempted to befriend them on myspace. Only one of them became my friend on myspace, but she was really mean. On her 15th birthday, I drew a picture for her and posted it as a happy birthday comment, and she deleted it from her comment wall. 
A couple years on facebook, I sent the my age cousin a message and she ignored me, then I think she blocked me. I messaged her older brother too, he too ignored me. I messaged oher cousins too, they also ignored me. 
A year later I sent them a hate message then never bothered with them again.

5. It was worth isolating myself from them, my relatives are horrible people, they always were and always will be horrible people. 
These were people on my dad's side of the family, and they all hated my mom and I am sure that is why they hated me so much because she my mom.


----------

